
Comparison of AArch64 Dynamic Binary Modification Tools - 68c12c16
http://www-dyn.cl.cam.ac.uk/~tmj32/wordpress/comparison-of-aarch64-dynamic-binary-modification-tools/
======
m-j-fox
What's the application for DBM? Sounds like a way to trace and JIT already-
compiled programs for performance reasons, maybe to take advantage of newer
CPU features than the original compiler could target, or maybe to port between
platforms.

Is any of that close?

~~~
68c12c16
Yes, that's pretty close...

You can also think of dynamic binary modification as a process level
emulation. This gives you a lightweight tool that enables you to observe (e.g.
profiling) and tinker (e.g. instruction hooking) a binary at run time.

Sometimes you might not have the high-level source code of the binary. In case
you want to better understand its behavior, you could run it with a DBM tool
and let it print out the ordered sequence of the function calls at run time
for a given input (sometimes this could take a lot of analysis if you want to
do it statically -- due to all the branch instructions, and for each branch
instruction, you might need to treat every program flow equally...).

